# Practical Joke Suggestions Wanted



## ArmorOfGod (Jul 15, 2006)

Today I am mailing my sister-in-law a poptart.

Now, keep in mind that my sister in law has absolutely no sense of humor at all.  She is very intelligent and a sweet woman, but cannot get a joke to save her life.  My wife took a bite out of the poptart, so next week, my sisterinlaw will open up the padded envelope (with no return address) to find the poptart.

What else could I mail her?

I was thinking of mailing her a spoon or maybe one of those flavor packets that come in bags of ramen noodles.

Think odd for your suggestions.  I don't want to mail her anything crude or mean like a dead mouse.  I just want to mail her odd items.

Ideas?

AoG


----------



## crushing (Jul 15, 2006)

Send her a lotto ticket and make the numbers clues, such as birthdays or work in your phone number and/or street address if possible.  Send it each Monday for a month.  See if she can figure it out.


----------



## Martial Tucker (Jul 15, 2006)

crushing said:
			
		

> Send her a lotto ticket and make the numbers clues, such as birthdays or work in your phone number and/or street address if possible.  Send it each Monday for a month.  See if she can figure it out.



And when she wins, and you have no proof you sent it to her, the joke will be on you!


----------



## Ping898 (Jul 15, 2006)

If you want to stick to the food theme, take some oreos open them up, lick out the center and put them back together and mail those, you can add one of those "Got milk?" ads from a magazine


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 15, 2006)

I would recommend mailing her a small box of stiffly made jello (minimal water content).  A video/book box will do the trick.  Might want to wrap it in wax paper, too.


----------



## Whitebelt (Jul 15, 2006)

How about a teabag, emptied out and filled anchovies?


----------



## Kacey (Jul 15, 2006)

Mail her a baggie of oregano - a kid at my school brought some in for a home ec project, and a different teacher thought it was pot until she smelled it.

By the way - even without a return address, there will still be a city on the postmark... so if you're going to be doing any travelling, might want to mail the item(s) from there.  :wink:


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 15, 2006)

In the days of Big Brother ... er, I mean, King George II ... er, I mean "_*Homeland Security*_" I'd refrain from using the US Mail system to play practical jokes.


----------



## bluemtn (Jul 15, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> In the days of Big Brother ... er, I mean, King George II ... er, I mean "_*Homeland Security*_" I'd refrain from using the US Mail system to play practical jokes.


 
Well, at least along the lines of packets of any kind.  You could send an old receipt, the poptart was a good one, an old hole-y sock, if you have a pet, send a toy that is no longer used?  I don't know if that's what you have in mind, but it would be funny to see a reaction.


----------



## Ping898 (Jul 15, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> In the days of Big Brother ... er, I mean, King George II ... er, I mean "_*Homeland Security*_" I'd refrain from using the US Mail system to play practical jokes.


 
I don't know Georgia, as long as you avoid sending a powder through the mail, always send things that are very clearly identified on sight (i.e. I might avoid sending the oregano) and send nothing that might leak or become liquid and send nothing usually marked packages/envelopes I think you could get away with it.  I think you just got to be careful with your choices of what you send you should be ok  *again avoiding any powders is very important!*


----------



## Carol (Jul 15, 2006)

Ping898 said:
			
		

> I don't know Georgia, as long as you avoid sending a powder through the mail, always send things that are very clearly identified on sight (i.e. I might avoid sending the oregano) and send nothing that might leak or become liquid and send nothing usually marked packages/envelopes I think you could get away with it. I think you just got to be careful with your choices of what you send you should be ok  *again avoiding any powders is very important!*


 
Powder aside, here's the thing.  I'd like to think I have a decent sense of humor.   I love a good joke and sometimes my embarassingly analytical brain puts the joke on me.  And that's all good.

Anonymous stuff being sent to me in whatever fashion, that's not something I tolerate at all.  I don't see a reason for it.  If I were to get something weird in the mail, don't care what it is, I'd be reporting it to the USPS...which means, yep, reporting it to the Feds.  

I have a good sense of humor, yes, but I don't take any crap, nor do I know of a reason why I should.   

If you want to play a practical joke on someone, keep it in the family.  On the next get together you have get her an outlandishly hideous piece of clothing or something that has absolutely no practical value whatsoever. 

I would stay away from activity that comes a little too close to mimicking the behaviours of stalkers.  There are better, and less threatening ways to get a laugh.


----------



## Kacey (Jul 15, 2006)

Aaw... you're no fun!  You'll notice I avoided suggesting powdered sugar :wink:


----------



## bushi jon (Jul 17, 2006)

Mail her the bite taken out of the pop tart.You could do what I did to my very prudish sister inlaws:0 as wrong as it is every year @ xmas an adult toy shows up at there door no return address no nothing except for from your sister they are seven strong and to afraid to ask who is doing it. I AM WRONG(not even my wife know)


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jul 18, 2006)

bushi jon said:
			
		

> Mail her the bite taken out of the pop tart.


 
Ha!
That is great!
I love that one.

Also, someone suggested mailing her a reciept.  I like the simplicity of that one.

AoG


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 18, 2006)

Send her a Birthday Card on another family's Birthday.  

Send her a Thank you Card - Just because.

Send her your favorite recipe for cookies. When you see her next in person mention who you like that type of cookie and see what she does or if she remembers.


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 18, 2006)

An empty candybar wrapper.
A tissue.
A toothpick taped to an index card.
An ant taped to an index card.
A lock of your hair. (you can get a little creative with this one - guess the location of the source ...)


----------



## Kensai (Jul 18, 2006)

Wait until she comes round to stay, then put some clingfilm over the toilet seat, and take the light bulb out, then wait in anticipation as she screams blue murder at you... I did that at uni once. I was NOT popular. Once everyone had calmed down they saw the funny side of it... Couldn't help it.


----------



## HKphooey (Jul 18, 2006)

Fill a brown envelope with codoms and print the return address as Condom of the Month Club.


----------

